# To Feliks



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 4, 2020)

This is dedicated to Feliks Zemdegs. Thank you for inspiring me to go further.


----------



## Ash Black (Mar 4, 2020)

i wish i could draw like that


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 4, 2020)

thank you


----------



## ProStar (Mar 4, 2020)

@Faz

Maybe he'll randomly log on and see this lol. Great drawing!


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 4, 2020)

thank you!



ProStar said:


> @Faz
> 
> Maybe he'll randomly log on and see this lol. Great drawing!


is that Feliks?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 4, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> is that Feliks?


yes.


----------



## Faz (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks mate! Happy cubing


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 4, 2020)

wut!?! OMG thank you!!


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 4, 2020)

Woaaaahhh!! That surprised me. I thought Feliks never, ever checked this forum anymore. Cool!!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 4, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Woaaaahhh!! That surprised me. I thought Feliks never, ever checked this forum anymore. Cool!!


He probably got an email notification.


----------



## gruuby (Mar 4, 2020)

This is why everyone loves Feliks. Because he loves everyone.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 4, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Woaaaahhh!! That surprised me. I thought Feliks never, ever checked this forum anymore. Cool!!



I take full credit because I was the one that tagged him lol



Hey, Feliks? Yeah, here's that $20 I promised you. Shhh, don't tell anyone


----------



## David Zemdegs (Mar 4, 2020)

And thanks from his dad...


----------



## gruuby (Mar 4, 2020)

Bruh why is this happening


----------



## ProStar (Mar 4, 2020)

David Zemdegs said:


> And thanks from his dad...



I promise I didn't pay him, only Feliks. *cough* I mean, uh, never mind.


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 4, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Bruh why is this happening


IDK but i love it!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 4, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> This is dedicated to Feliks Zemdegs. Thank you for inspiring me to go further.
> View attachment 11494


Wow the cube looks so real


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 4, 2020)

It is a real cube, but i could have drawn one. thank you


----------



## RiceMan_ (Mar 4, 2020)

You are very talented


----------



## Chinmay47 (Jun 6, 2020)

Truly awesome buddy! I'd also suggest you to draw Max Park or Kevin Hays or Mats Valk as well!


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Aug 20, 2020)

will do!


----------



## Nir1213 (Oct 22, 2020)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> This is dedicated to Feliks Zemdegs. Thank you for inspiring me to go further.
> View attachment 11494


i cant draw lol
i was also inspired by feliks to start cubing
actually i started cubing because of the speed cubers documentary and i wish i could be like him someday


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Oct 22, 2020)

j


Nir1213 said:


> i cant draw lol
> i was also inspired by feliks to start cubing
> actually i started cubing because of the speed cubers documentary and i wish i could be like him someday


ust takes practice, I am already sub 16


----------



## White KB (Jan 2, 2022)

A little late to the party, but I love the drawing! Even Feliks seemed impressed!
Anyone still here in 2021 2022?


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 2, 2022)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> This is dedicated to Feliks Zemdegs. Thank you for inspiring me to go further.
> View attachment 11494


Lovely drawing. Feliks turns 26 years old. He is the same age as me and a big inspiration for all, U S' U' L2 U' M' U' M U2 L2 S.


----------



## Rubuscu (Jan 3, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Wow the cube looks so real





Filipe Teixeira said:


> Wow the cube looks so real


My friend, don't you think why PikachuPlayz_MC would colour the cube but leave the sketch of Feliks Zemdegs uncoloured ? . By the way, I am just joking. Don't take it seriously.


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 16, 2022)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> This is dedicated to Feliks Zemdegs. Thank you for inspiring me to go further.
> View attachment 11494


After seeing this, I wanted to draw Feliks too, so here it is. Hope you see this Feliks!


----------



## Cuber.Hello.com(: (Dec 16, 2022)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> This is dedicated to Feliks Zemdegs. Thank you for inspiring me to go further.
> View attachment 11494


Great drawing!


----------



## Garf (Dec 16, 2022)

Cuber.Hello.com(: said:


> Great drawing!


@Faz


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 16, 2022)

hey let's just ping @Everyone


----------



## Garf (Dec 16, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> hey let's just ping @Everyone


No, I am just doing what @ProStar did 2 years ago.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 16, 2022)

Garf said:


> No, I am just doing what @ProStar did 2 years ago.


@Everyone knows that!


----------



## White KB (Dec 16, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> @Everyone knows that!


@Faz @Faz @Faz


----------



## ProStar (Dec 16, 2022)

Garf said:


> No, I am just doing what @ProStar did 2 years ago.



Thou hast not the power of the gods


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 17, 2022)

lmao


----------

